# Cameron Highlands, Malaysia



## kennfreeloader (Jan 2, 2009)

a milipede gathering of some sort

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EXOPET (Aug 7, 2013)

love the pic of H. lunula and the ctenid spider


----------



## jthorntonwillis (Aug 7, 2013)

Wonderful pics... Wish I was there!!!


----------



## Kazaam (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd let all of those pedes crawl over my face and get high on hydrogen cyanide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## McGuiverstein (Aug 7, 2013)

Awesome shot of all those millipedes! Be careful of what caterpillars you bump into over there. Not sure of specific species, but I was doing some reading about some realllyyyy nasty guys over in southeast asia and south america a little while ago. Internal hemorrhaging nasty.


----------

